# Driver side lock button



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

Had my '06 A6 in storage for a month and now the hidden lock button under the drivers door handle doesn't function.. All others do. The sensor at the handle for unlocking the door works correctly but not the button. Car has technology package... 

HELP!! 

Thank you


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

might have more luck in audiworld or audizine. this forum doesnt get much audi traffic unfortunately.


----------

